# Hot Rod, Tricycle, Pickup.



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi, this is a tricycle I built for my daughter. It started off as a brand new Radio Flyer tricycle. Some of my inspiration was the Chevy Fleet masters (bead rolling on the fenders) & the mini trucks (Frenched rear license plate).


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Nov 9, 2017)

Great job , looks cool and she looks like a happy lil..Girl..


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Great job , looks cool and she looks like a happy lil..Girl..



Thank you!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 9, 2017)

Over the top - lucky daughter !
Well done


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 10, 2017)

Thats great! Well done!


----------

